# Quel boitier pour installer Windows sur un SSD externe



## mat64 (27 Avril 2021)

Hello tout le monde 

Ayant un MacBook Pro 15 de 2019, je souhaiterai installer Windows sur un SSD externe crucial à l'aide de Boot Camp ou VMware, pour ne pas impacter le stockage interne de mon Mac (Le plus pratique serait VMware pour pouvoir jongler facilement entre MacOS et Windows mais pour les performances je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut...)
Je ne sais pas trop quel type de boitier je dois acheter pour avoir les meilleurs performances possibles. 
Mon SSD est un Crucial BX500. D'après mes recherches il me faut bien un boitier prenant en charge L'UASP? Mais au niveau des connectiques je suis un peu perdu entre Thunderbolt ou USB 3.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ericse (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Le mieux c'est Thunderbolt 3 si tu en trouves, sinon USB-C 3.1 UASP ça va aussi


----------



## mat64 (28 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le mieux c'est Thunderbolt 3 si tu en trouves, sinon USB-C 3.1 UASP ça va aussi


parfait merci  Mais j'ai du mal à trouver des boitiers 2,5 en THUNDERBOLT 3. Ça n'existe peut être pas ?


----------



## ericse (28 Avril 2021)

mat64 a dit:


> j'ai du mal à trouver des boitiers 2,5 en THUNDERBOLT 3. Ça n'existe peut être pas ?


C'est du matos spécialisé, par exemple pour le montage vidéo 4K, dans ce genre : https://www.amazon.fr/TerraMaster-Thunderbolt-externes-Compatible-Stockage/dp/B07Q6HZD9N/


----------

